# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Spoilers!!!

## .:Kitz:.

The final episode in the current series of Footballers' Wives will end with three sensational cliffhangers, according to a report in The People today.

Conrad Gates will be killed off after Bruno Milligan accidentally shoots him. Bruno searches for his missing wife, Lucy, but in a moment of panic, he fires his gun at Conrad.

Meanwhile, Lucy is left fighting for her life when her internet lover, Giles, tries to kill them both by pumping carbon monoxide into a car.

The final scenes of the series will then see superbitch Tanya Turner returning to Earls Park, as the club's new owner.

A source told the newspaper, "You can bet she's going to cause trouble next time round.

"Ben Price said he was leaving the show so we decided the best way for him to go was in a pool of blood. Bruno has been slowly losing the plot for weeks, but when Lucy leaves him he goes nuts and pulls out the gun.

"For poor Lucy her hopes of finding a better life after Bruno are shattered." 

souce d.s-don't know how relieable they are!

----------


## Behemoth

Oooo exciting!! Glad to hear Tanya's returning. Series 5 should be well good!

----------


## Angeldelight

ohhhhhhhhhhh sounds really good, i'm definatley going to watch it

----------


## Rach33

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH sounds brill might carry on watching it NO HAZEL BIG SNIFFS

----------


## Debs

> Conrad Gates will be killed off after Bruno Milligan accidentally shoots him. Bruno searches for his missing wife, Lucy, but in a moment of panic, he fires his gun at Conrad.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lucy is left fighting for her life when her internet lover, Giles, tries to kill them both by pumping carbon monoxide into a car.
> 
> The final scenes of the series will then see superbitch Tanya Turner returning to Earls Park, as the club's new owner.
> 
> souce d.s-don't know how relieable they are!


so conrad is going to be killed off! that a shame i quite like his character, shame it not bruno i hate him. i hope this is true be good to have tanya back it not the same without her!

----------


## dragoneye454

oh no. Conrad is one of the best characters. Glad Lucy left bruce. Hope she gets away from the other psycho now though, should be exciting

----------


## soapaddict

i cant believe Conrad is getting killed off. i thought they would have left the door open for a possible return in the future.

I hope lucy stays and gets her own back on Bruno for everything he has done to her.

----------


## phils little sister

> The final episode in the current series of Footballers' Wives will end with three sensational cliffhangers, according to a report in The People today.
> 
> Conrad Gates will be killed off after Bruno Milligan accidentally shoots him. Bruno searches for his missing wife, Lucy, but in a moment of panic, he fires his gun at Conrad.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lucy is left fighting for her life when her internet lover, Giles, tries to kill them both by pumping carbon monoxide into a car.
> 
> The final scenes of the series will then see superbitch Tanya Turner returning to Earls Park, as the club's new owner.
> 
> A source told the newspaper, "You can bet she's going to cause trouble next time round.
> ...


So will Tanya be coming back for the next series  :Confused:

----------


## BabyPink

I really, really hope she is! Not the same with out tanya.  Hopefully if Conrad and Bruno go they can get in some new hot players?!   :Wub:  Anyway, sounds exciting - could only happen in Footballers wives!   :Lol:

----------


## lil_carla_lou

Maybe this will bring Bruno and Lucy closer together and he will stop treating her like **** in the next series!

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

YAY Tanya on top again can't wait to see Amber's reaction. Although it's a shame It's the last series for Hazel.

----------


## ~Sooz~

In one of the papers today (might have been the news of the world) there is a picture of Tanya returning as the clubs owner - with her husbands ashes (the guy we last saw her with) and he leaves her Â£40million.  So glad she's coming back - its just not the same without her.

----------


## Lisa321

:O Lucy doesn't die I hope. Conrad is overrated i don't think he'd be missed much.
xXx

----------


## Behemoth

I can't wait to see tanya again!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Wooohooo, *cheerleader whoop* yay!!!

----------


## Layne

Sounds good, don't want conrad to doe though!
Glad to see Tanya is coming back!

----------


## tasha_cfc

Hopefully Tanya returns she is brill

----------


## Angeldelight

i really want Tanya to return but Zoe Lucker said she isn't going to do another series YET

----------


## Rach33

Tanya is back it's in Heat mag and Bruno shoots someone for defo it's in Soaplife

----------


## melons1976

Can someone help?? Where have I see Seb Webb before? It's really beginning to annoy me!

----------


## daisy38

He was in "Blackpool" with Sarah Parish! It was on BBC1  :Big Grin:

----------


## the_watts_rule

does lucy die? please NO! cause shes gr8 i wont miss conrad cause he got kinda boring wen the tanya/amber/conrad love triangle was over cant wait to watch it though

----------

